# Για να μη λέμε ότι έχουμε προβλήματα



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2008)

Φανταστείτε να σας συμβεί (ή να νομίζετε πως σας συμβαίνει) αυτό...





http://www.espressonews.gr/default.asp?pid=21&la=2&catid=1&artid=669565


----------



## oublexis (Apr 11, 2008)

Εγώ έχω χειρότερο πρόβλημα. Έρχεται τις νύχτες και με βιάζει μια τριαντάχρονη γειτόνισσα. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα; Ότι κι εμένα δε με πιστεύει κανείς. Λες να απευθυνθώ στην Espresso;


----------



## stathis (Apr 11, 2008)

oublexis said:


> Εγώ έχω χειρότερο πρόβλημα. Έρχεται τις νύχτες και με βιάζει μια τριαντάχρονη γειτόνισσα.


Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το πρόβλημά σου ήταν ακριβώς το αντίθετο...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2008)

Δηλαδή ότι δεν έρχεται, ε;


----------



## stathis (Apr 11, 2008)

Μα γιατί νομίζεις ότι κάθεται κάθε βράδυ σπίτι του;


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 11, 2008)

stathis said:


> Μα γιατί νομίζεις ότι κάθεται κάθε βράδυ σπίτι του;



...και η μόνη που έρχεται κάθε φορά είναι η γάτα...


----------

